# Emotional Expression?



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

Hey i am wondering if anybody knows therapies, links, tools, techniques etc for emotional expression? For example I am very ashamed of releasing anger and have never truly released it, so i internalize it. This can go for just about anything such as participating, laughing, sadness etc. I don't release emotion because i fear hurt, shame and the like. Since i don't release it in the way it needs to be, social anxiety is created as a way for the emotion to be coped with in someway.

There doesn't seem to be much information at all on this though.. I called up this hotline thing but he could only recommend a psychologist and my psych is in another state. Honestly i only want to see him so its a no for now. Any information on Emotional Expression would be appreciated! I know the cause of pretty much all my problems now so i would like to kill it as soon as possible.


----------



## starburst (Feb 5, 2013)

Hamtown said:


> For example I am very ashamed of releasing anger and have never truly released it, so i internalize it.


You have a right to be angry sometimes - you ARE allowed to assert yourself if somebody has violated you in some way - just don't go totally OTT.

Anger is rocket fuel for life
Anger fosters assertiveness
It improves posture and muscle tone
*It has a powerful anti-depressant effect*

Not my words - those of respected US therapist Dr Colin A Ross.

Do you like music? Ever tried to play an instrument? Get to some concerts - heavy metal is a great expression of emotion - there is no need to be ashamed - THAT is unhealthy


----------



## pbanco (Jan 13, 2013)

Hamtown said:


> Hey i am wondering if anybody knows therapies, links, tools, techniques etc for emotional expression? For example I am very ashamed of releasing anger and have never truly released it, so i internalize it. This can go for just about anything such as participating, laughing, sadness etc. I don't release emotion because i fear hurt, shame and the like. Since i don't release it in the way it needs to be, social anxiety is created as a way for the emotion to be coped with in someway.
> 
> There doesn't seem to be much information at all on this though.. I called up this hotline thing but he could only recommend a psychologist and my psych is in another state. Honestly i only want to see him so its a no for now. Any information on Emotional Expression would be appreciated! I know the cause of pretty much all my problems now so i would like to kill it as soon as possible.


In response to what you say here I've copied an earlier post of mine.
Feeling expression can relieve social anxiety in a permanent way.



hoddesdon said:


> What is primal therapy?


Primal therapy is a form of psychotherapy which concentrates on
the expression of feelings to heal psychic wounds from past events,
for the most part from childhood.
Originated by Arthur Janov, who has written many books on the
theory of how this therapy works: http://www.primaltherapy.com/

Primal gets to the source of a problem like social anxiety by working
with feelings. Most other therapies represent ways of coping or 
suppressing the problem. Primal therapy is a non conventional
therapy which hasn't received wide acceptance. But this does
not at all reflect it's effectiveness.


----------



## Mil (Aug 22, 2011)

You might be interested in reading about toxic shame - It's when you become ashamed of parts of yourself, such as your emotions (you said about anger), your desires, your drives e.g that you have sexual drives. This shame generally comes from your parents/close relationships when you were younger who may have shamed you when you were young by withdrawing their love from you when you showed these parts of yourself. This develops a belief that you are defective and flawed, that your ARE a mistake, rather than that what you have DONE is a mistake (Guilt).


----------



## pbanco (Jan 13, 2013)

Mil said:


> You might be interested in reading about toxic shame - It's when you become ashamed of parts of yourself, such as your emotions (you said about anger), your desires, your drives e.g that you have sexual drives. This shame generally comes from your parents/close relationships when you were younger who may have shamed you when you were young by withdrawing their love from you when you showed these parts of yourself. This develops a belief that you are defective and flawed, that your ARE a mistake, rather than that what you have DONE is a mistake (Guilt).


Repressed feelings from things your parents did or didn't do can cause 
these problems with shame and guilt. Emotional expression is definitely relevant to this.


----------

